# Porsche in trouble



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> I just bought my wife a CPO'd Mercedes Minivan (the R500), so now I am a bit short of garage space until the M coupe goes away.
> -Getz


not that one is any better/worse than the other, but i always thought the r-series was more of a station wagon than a minivan.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*I am going to Zuffenhausen next week*



vexed said:


> Fcars are gorgeous but that Aqua Blue 997TT is smoking, especially with the HREs.


After driving 1900km from Finland, we got to the ferry station at Varenna (Lake Como, Italy), to take the "boat" to Menaggio.

The last thing that I expected to see was a Porsche C4S from *FINLAND*, waiting for the same ferry. 

Crikey. Your Porsche guys need to get a life.

Picture below was taken from on board the ferry. :tsk:


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

vexed said:


> When is your lease up? Grab a 2009, the 2010 have a 2% increase and no changes. Aqua blue turbo:smokin:


beautiful car...needs a sepang interior though :eeps:

Vex, how many miles on the clock now? You get pulled over yet on the Pali?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*You can't escape*

A 997.2, very nice. C4S so it can be driven in winter, which for you is September-May


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

HGilmore said:


> beautiful car...needs a sepang interior though :eeps:
> 
> Vex, how many miles on the clock now? You get pulled over yet on the Pali?


Just turned 300:eeps: Been too busy at work which is where I am now
Funny you should ask, I just did a nice drive over H-3 and then back on the Pali:bigpimp: No tickets--yet.


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

vexed said:


> Just turned 300:eeps: Been too busy at work which is where I am now
> Funny you should ask, *I just did a nice drive over H-3 and then back on the Pali*:bigpimp: No tickets--yet.


bastid 

We have the 405 or the 5 here :tsk:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

hts said:


> not that one is any better/worse than the other, but i always thought the r-series was more of a station wagon than a minivan.


Tomayto, Tomahto 
-Getz


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

I've only driven a 996 non turbo carrera. 

wimpy performance from a car that sounded like it had a sewing machine for an engine... :thumbdwn:

i would guess the 997s are better. 

I am thinking a C6 Z06 Vette would be a vastly better deal for performance all around. 
And with the money saved vs. a 997 turbo, you could buy another decent car for daily driving.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

If they are looking for a $2.4 billion loan, can I just _have_ like 8k for a 914 autox car?

I'll settle for 3k for a 944?

Plz?


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Fulltone74 said:


> I've only driven a 996 non turbo carrera.
> 
> wimpy performance from a car that sounded like it had a sewing machine for an engine... :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


You're forgetting the inherent cool factor in the Porsche, which trumps the vette in spades.
-Getz


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

Along with their new "sedan", I'm sure this latest undertaking didn't help matters either...

http://news.cnet.com/2300-11386_3-10000278.html


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

Fulltone74 said:


> I've only driven a 996 non turbo carrera.
> 
> wimpy performance from a car that sounded like it had a sewing machine for an engine... :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


This is the typical response from haters, its gets so old really quick


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

1love said:


> this is the typical response from haters, its gets so old really quick


+1


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Well,
I don't feel so bad about Porsch the way they treat consumers walking onto the lot and treated like sub-human life forms. I can't wait for my 2010 M car. Don't need a P car then.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

dalekressin said:


> Well,
> I don't feel so bad about Porsch the way they treat consumers walking onto the lot and *treated like sub-human life forms*. I can't wait for my 2010 M car. Don't need a P car then.


 :rofl: You got to let them know (think) you got the money.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

They will know when I drive by in my 2010 M. 
What a game is acting and walking the walk.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

philippek said:


> I'm amazed that a) the tables have turned so swiftly and b) this has been kept as discreet as it has been for as long as it has.


It's been in the financial news here for a little while. Really too bad. I hope this doesn't bankrupt VW.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

getz said:


> I just bought my wife a CPO'd Mercedes Minivan (the R500)


Interesting... at one point I was thinking about an R320 CDI as a possible family truckster -- ended up with X3. My impression is that R-class sales have not done well in the US and that incredible bargains should be possible for a used/CPO vehicle. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

Porsche has been building a variation of the same bad design for decades. No other car company would produce an out of balance performance car with the engine hanging out the back. I don't understand why people are enamored with this archaic and flawed design. It seems to be more of a cult, like the followers of that other ridiculous and prehistoric vehicle, Harley Davidson.


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

Rmart said:


> Porsche has been building a variation of the same bad design for decades. No other car company would produce an out of balance performance car with the engine hanging out the back. I don't understand why people are enamored with this archaic and flawed design. It seems to be more of a cult, like the followers of that other ridiculous and prehistoric vehicle, Harley Davidson.


You are kidding right? 

If not, just google RSR, 935, GT-3 or GT-2...just to name a few.


----------

